#ubuntu-sv 2011-02-24
<servidor> hola a todos
#ubuntu-sv 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> dude u want this http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
#ubuntu-sv 2014-02-20
<joehack> hola
<joehack> como es la direccion de ubuntu colombia
